# A Spanish investor looking for advice on Australian stocks



## mcarmona (20 October 2021)

Hi there.

I'm an Spanish investor interested in researching / buying Australian stocks with a buy&hold focus. Currently holding minor amounts of AZJ (Aurizon Holdings), NWH (NRW Holdings), SSM (Service Stream Ltd) and SUL (Super Retail Group Ltd).

The problem is that, living abroad (and despite all the information on the Internet), my perspective of the Australian market is very limited.

In Spain there are some reference places to go if you're looking for sound information on this approach (I'm not posting any web just in case it's not allowed here) to buy stocks in the Spanish or European market, and I was wondering if you could please recommend any blog or forum (apart from this one) on the subject.

Edit: I'm seeing in the posting guidelines that: "9. *Please do not post links to other stock market forums without prior permission from the administrator.* We do not spam other forums with our URL and we expect the same courtesy in return."

Maybe it's a problem to post references here. Don't know. Please dm me in that case.

Edit_2: Post title

Thanks in advance,
M


----------



## qldfrog (20 October 2021)

I believe this forum is as good as you will get.i understand you are looking more at sector and fundamentals.
I would look at official asx website
https://www2.asx.com.au/markets/company/nwh then whatever research ASF members have added to the specific stock thread
Thread 'NWH - NRW Holdings' https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/nwh-nrw-holdings.14957/
Not much extra you probably do not know..but hope it helps


----------



## mcarmona (20 October 2021)

Thanks so much, @qdlfrog.
I'll definitely dig into this forum. I'm sure it's worth the effort.


----------



## qldfrog (20 October 2021)

mcarmona said:


> Thanks so much, @qdlfrog.
> I'll definitely dig into this forum. I'm sure it's worth the effort.



between frogs  
welcome to the site, more into systems myself but you will find some gems here


----------

